# Tyres fitted as standard



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Just wondering what tyres were fitted originally to your TT Mk3.

Ours has Hankooks (19"). I had expected Bridgestones as the car we originally saw in the showroom had them on.

I always liked Bridgestone as they came as standard fit on my Civic Type-R a few years back.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I have 19" Bridgestones. Ordered the car in March and got delivered in May. Not sure if the date makes a difference.


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

Car delivered in July. Continentals. (Sport spec and on 18s)


----------



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah could be the dates. We ordered in May (picked up yesterday) and that's when we saw the Bridgestones on the show car.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Been debated on various previous posts.

Consensus is you get whatever manufacturer is offering best deal to the factory at the time of production.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

New TTS built in July has Hankooks. S line Quattro that I was driving on loan had Bridgestones.

Having driven both, I found the road noise on the Bridgestones to be bordering on unacceptable. Even at relatively low speeds there was an unpleasant constant booming drone (this is on a roadster). So far the Hankooks seem to be much more pleasant to listen to. I can't offer any other opinion on performance as I'm being gentle with the car for a while.


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

adambsmith said:


> Just wondering what tyres were fitted originally to your TT Mk3.
> 
> Ours has Hankooks (19"). I had expected Bridgestones as the car we originally saw in the showroom had them on.
> 
> I always liked Bridgestone as they came as standard fit on my Civic Type-R a few years back.


My current TTS has pirellis p zeros on standard wheels and my new TTS which I pick up on Monday,which has the 20 inch wheels has pirellis p zeros on aswell.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

July 1.8 TFSI, Hankook's on ours. Very happy with them. Great feel in the wet in my view.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Ordered March, delivered July on continentals. Very grippy and quiet on good road surfaces.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hankooks on my 2016 TT S-Tronic. Love them, much nicer than the Conti's I had before. Low road noise, great grip in wet & dry conditions, and look good to boot! Would defo replace with them again. I've always like the Conti's but not anymore!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Contis on mine - which arrived late June with 18" wheels.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Hankooks on my 2.0 s line picked up on 1st June this year. Had Bridgestones on my Mk 2, can't say I have noticed much difference.


----------



## touchwood (Nov 8, 2009)

adambsmith said:


> Just wondering what tyres were fitted originally to your TT Mk3.
> 
> Ours has Hankooks (19"). I had expected Bridgestones as the car we originally saw in the showroom had them on.
> 
> I always liked Bridgestone as they came as standard fit on my Civic Type-R a few years back.


Mine had Conti's on the front and Pirelli on the back, surely that isn't how it left the factory (has done only 2200 miles)


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

Hankooks were second to last (8th out of 9 tyres tested) in this years EVO tyre test. 
I rather trust tests than owners subjective opinions :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Been debated on various previous posts.
> 
> Consensus is you get whatever manufacturer is offering best deal to the factory at the time of production.


Yes, quite right. Lots of threads dedicated to tyres, mainly fuelled by the second rate Hankooks many of us found attached to our TTS when taking delivery. I'm looking forward to changing them when the time comes, have not been impressed at all with the level of grip, especially in the wet and the road noise... good grief... one good thing I can say about them, they are wearing reasonably quickly :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Piker Mark said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Been debated on various previous posts.
> ...


I guess things like tyre preference will always be subjective. My wife however has literally just taken delivery of her third TT and the first thing I noticed was how loud the road noise from the tyres (Hankooks). I wasn't going to say any thing negative to her about the noise,but she actually mentioned this to me. These are the worst tyres we have had for noise which is a pity and very audible on a TTR.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

As I said earlier in the thread, I've just come directly from a TT roadster with Bridgestones to a TTS roadster with Hankooks and the Hankooks seem noticeably quieter. I can't say that I think they are particularly loud (at least not on the road surfaces I've been on) but if you find them that bad, feel glad they didn't give you the Bridgestones :lol:


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes debated several times.
My Tts came on Hankooks when delivered in April this year.
So glad car didn't come on the Bridgestones S01 potenzas as had them on my S1 they are an old tyre good in the dry but woeful in damp and wet condition, totally spoilt the experience with the car. I had told the car salesman if the car came on Bridgestones I wouldn't take delivery until changed as there that bad.
I have absolute no problems with the Hankooks and would probably refit them. With regards to noise I think there quiet and you can only comment if you drove a like car with a different tyre on.
I personally would prefer Michelin super sport as had them before but more than happy with the Hankooks and can't believe I'm saying that!!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Hankooks on mine, picked up 1st of September. Not a big fan of the brand but they feel surprisingly comfortable and quiet. Though can't comment on the grip as I'm only running in and getting used to the car.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Mine came with Yokohamas, seems to be not so common, but then they are 20s.


----------

